# Quail



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

me and my buddy where on our way back from pheasant hunting this morning and i made him turn around because i saw 2 sets of quail sitting on the side of the road stopped snapped a pic on my phone and scooted them along back into this field 2 males and 2 females and only got a pic of the female i'm pretty sure these are the first quail i have ever seen around here


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

thats a good sign. what county are you in? im a quail hunter at heart and i love to see wild birds out and about. i think it means they are making a comeback. keep looking for them around there. im hoping that they bring back quail hunting in greene county.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

that was on the edge of mahoning and portage i hope they where wild they didn't seem to mind the cars and i was pretty close to them probably 5 feet away untill they flew away im hoping some one didn't release them and their wild healthy birds


----------



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good, I would love to see them make a comeback. Back in the early 1970's here in ross county there where a lot of them. The blizzad and farmers planting fence row to fence row just about wiped them out.I have a few acres in a program that has a lot of grass and I have seen two bunches with maybe 10 to a bunch, it is everything I can do not to go out and hunt them but I want them to get back to the 25 to 30 in a covey that I remember. I saw 5 rooster pheasants the other day and I am waiting for my son to come homr from Iraq to hunt them. I just would like to get maybe one or two. I don't understand people who think you need to hunt an area untill you shoot everything there. Just venting Wally


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

well when your son comes home tell him i said thank you. and good luck on them roosters those are few and far between around here to


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i actually kicked up about 10 quail this past saturday, were the first ones that i had ever saw if my uncle hadn't told me what they were then i wouldn't have known. also got two pheasants and jumped 2 more all while trying for rabbit. and this was all on public land


----------

